# Female Archers in Colorado???



## 808bowhuntress (Apr 10, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are relocating from Hawaii to Colorado the first week of August...I'm curious about the presence of female archers out there...would love to pick your brain about hunting AND target shooting!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't help on target information except to say the Air Force Academy range run by the Academy Archery club (http://www.academyarcheryclub.org/) has a terrific outdoor archery range. You must be a member to get into the Academy unless you are military. This started last summer when the security level was raised. It is not that hard, but takes a little bit of time to get on the Entry Access List.

I have not visited the outdoor ranges in Denver. I prefer outdoor ranges over indoor.

I am only familiar with chasing elk on public lands. The Western Bowhunting Gallery forum is good resource: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=257

Unfortunately, you missed the big game deadline. To get resident prices for licenses, you must be a resident for 6 consecutive months or active duty in Colorado under permanent orders. See Big Game brochure listed below.

However, you can pickup 2 archery tags OTC for elk. One either sex (list A) and one cow (list B).

OTC are available on July 10th.

Deer is limited draw, but leftover tags are available August 14th. I don't know if they ever have left over bear archery tags.

Pronghorn also has OTC.

When you get here, pickup a Big Game brochure at Walmart or view it online at http://wildlife.state.co.us/RulesRegs/RegulationsBrochures/Pages/BigGame.aspx  The web site has lots of good information including the MapIt (http://wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting/Pages/GMUnitMaps.aspx) that shows elk summer and winter concentrations.

If you don't have a hunter education card, attend a class when you get here or better yet do one in HI. CO honors other states.

Welcome to the best playground...lots and lots of public lands.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to the mainland! Mtnmutt is right: Colorado is a great place, especially for public lands and hunting.
If you're moving to the Denver area, there are quite a few indoor archery ranges, plus at least one outdoor range at Bear Creek Lake Park (http://www.lakewood.org/Community_Resources/Parks,_Forestry_and_Open_Space/Bear_Creek_Lake_Park/Park_Activities/Archery_Range.aspx). 
You might also want to check out these organizations:
Colorado Bowhunters Association (http://www.coloradobowhunting.org/)
Rocky Mountain Archery Association (http://rockymountainarcheryassoc.com/index.html)
American Bowmen Club (http://www.americanbowmen.org/index.htm)


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm from Hawaii as well and have lived in Colorado the past 17 years. I love it here! I got my wife into archery a few years ago and I know several other ladies that shoot with us.


----------



## 808bowhuntress (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info...definitely helpful and definitely makes the big move a little easier!


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Colorado is a big state.
You didn't mention which city you'll be moving to.

If you can get up to Fort Collins, there is a wonderful outdoor range. 
Look up the Fort Collins Archery Assoc.
http://ftcollinsarchery.com/

When I lived there, I used to be a member. They are a very active club.
Fort Collins also has a good bow shop as does Longmont, right off I-25..."Archery in the Wild".

As for areas to hunt, check with the DOW, and try to get a bow hunters certification card....not many classes given, but definetely worth having.


----------



## Purplecrayons (Apr 19, 2012)

Not new to the area but new to shooting (again). I'm doing the same hunt for archers, clubs and coaches. I'm in the Denver area, if you want company shooting I'm in. Currently shooting at Tanglwood.


----------



## fun4afew (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi girls! Here is my upcoming shooting schedule. Do you shoot field? Next shoot is at Ft Lupton rec center 60 then 50 then 40 yds on May 6, hosted by the Wild Bunch Archers from Longmont. Then NFAA sectionals is (field) at Las Vegas, may 19 and 20. June 2 I believe is the final cut for the Olympic team in Co Springs so taking Joad kids down there hopefully to watch. June 16 and 17 is the Big Sky Open in Grand Junction - a lot of fun...3 arrows each at targets at 5 yd increments 20 - 65 yds. then June 23-24 is Wy target in Cheyenne, dados of 60, 50, and 40 yd and then a day similar to Big Sky. I think May 26 is a practice field at Columbine too. 
that should get you started in on some Colorado fun with us!
PM me if you want more info.
fun!


----------



## Spear4573 (Apr 21, 2012)

From Fort Collins myself. Colorado is a great state. Born and raised. There are some great dealers and ranges around this area. Rather partial to Rocky Mountain Archery myself.


----------



## Purplecrayons (Apr 19, 2012)

Are there memberships necessary to do any of these shots? NFAA, COAA? Hope to be ready to play in June - if my bow ever arrives!


----------



## fun4afew (Dec 9, 2005)

The only shoot that I mentioned that requires a membership is the NFAA sectionals at las Vegas. I agree that I prefer Rocky Mountain Archery at Ft Collins....they have arrows in for me right now!


----------



## 808bowhuntress (Apr 10, 2012)

Purplecrayons said:


> Not new to the area but new to shooting (again). I'm doing the same hunt for archers, clubs and coaches. I'm in the Denver area, if you want company shooting I'm in. Currently shooting at Tanglwood.


We'll be up in Heeney, but would be more than willing to take a trip to Denver to get some shooting in with a fellow female...expected to be in the state by August 8, 2012...will keep you posted!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Heeney, CO = Elk country. GMU 371. Steep terrain. The elk are there. I do not recall the other GMUs in that area. I know Eagle & Lake County better. Summit County, I frequently saw elk on the side of the side of the road and saw moose in the woods when walking my dog. Watch out for the moose. If you get too close, they will charge at you and not stop. You will likely see elk in the winter in Heeney on private land. They move down as soon as the snow falls or when rifle season kicks in.

Leadville (about 40 minutes from Heeney maybe) has an outdoor archery range. Leadville is in Lake County. I do not know about Summit for archery ranges.

At least you won't have to drive far to scout for elk when you get there.

Remember to take it easy the first week. Altitude effects everyone differently. It doesn't matter if you are in shape. Do NOT take aspirin...it thins the blood and makes it worse. Tums helps some people.

I lived in Summit and Lake Counties at 9,800 ft for 9 years. I wasn't personally hunting at the time. Only helped with elk calling and scouting. Now that I am on the Front Range, I do elk bowhunting.

I will be elk hunting in Lake County for the first 3 weekends of archery. I will miss opening day and maybe all of opening weekend due to a trip out of state. 2nd weekend (Labor day) is a full moon, so that will be interesting. Elk aren't as active during a full moon.

I knew a person from Hawaii who lived in Leadville (10,240 ft) for 1 year. She was cold all the time, even in Summer. Heeney is much warmer than Leadville, but it gets bitter cold there too.

Ultralight Down fill 800 or 850 jackets, vests, sleeping bags, quilts, hats, pants, booties...will be your best friend, esp if you get cold easily. Merino Wool next to the skin another thing I switched to for camping, backpacking, skiing, hunting, hiking. Wool does not retain odor like synthetics. I personally have gone away from special scent free hunting clothing and just watch the wind. I do not sweat that much, so it works for me.

Good Luck!


----------

